# Betta Breeders in Texas/US?



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Hannah, formally hannah16 on this website. Had to make a new account thanks to some issues. But anywhosm, I've moved and my bettas, for the health of them, have stayed in IN with my family. And it's been a year since I've had one. I was planning on purchasing a 3-5 gallon tank with a filter.

I want a REALLY nice betta. I was looking at walmart today, lovely fish just came in, I know petsmart also has a nice selection but I'm thinking about purchasing one from a breeder.

I'm wanting something flashy, either a HM, Rose tail or crown tail. Would like something purple or pink. Maybe dragon scales. I know I'm being picky but I've had the pasty whites, orange dals, rainbow sheens, black, blue, green, cambodian, and if I'm only going to have one, I want it to be a really nice betta.

Willing to pay fair amount for fish and shipping, please have a DOA guarantee. Want a baby to 6 months preferable. OR wouldn't mind 2-3 female betta group, already living together. Please get back to me. Thank you.

Hannah


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would contact Mo good variety of bettas, and he is in Texas.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

mo and bettascapes are both in texas and have beautiful fish.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

hmm. I do have a Red Butterfly Male for sale..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

SHIPPING - 15 DOLLARS USD

White HMPK - 20 Dollars USD










possible for Sale Blue DRAGON Multicolor HM - FREE









Salamander HMPK - 15








PINK HMPK male - 20









Steel Marble HMPK - 17


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mo said:


> hmm. I do have a Red Butterfly Male for sale..


May I have a picture of this one ^. I'm interested. OH, I also wouldn't mind a marble. I'm looking at these 2 and I'm drooling over them.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1353744604

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1353739970

But... I know nothing of trans shippers :-?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Red BF male - 25










DT marble Male - 10 dollars


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ill See if I can find a marble for you


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like the DT Marble. He's pretty! How old is he? If you have any other marbles or ANYTHING flashy, I'm interested. Like I said in first post, wouldn't mind a pair/trio of nice females.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I do have a red dragon female with some spawning damage, some red females, & a white.. ish female


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Spawning damage o.o? Are they living together? Because I've tried making a community previously and it simply failed.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. After breeding the fish they dont come out perfectly unharmed, lol.. And yes. all of them have been living together


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you could just take a pic of them I'd appreciate it. I understand now, I've don research on the breeding and how some males nip the fins of the girls. I thought you meant she was deformed or something along those lines from the breeding.


----------

